# Forum Technical Questions >  >  Carriage Return doesn't work with Internet Explorer 10

## Eric G

I am begging for some tech help: my "return" key won't work on this site.  On a post or private message, we are unable to advance to next line. Is affecting both of my home laptops: Different brands--one is windows 7 and the other is 8. Have tried rebooting without success. The problem is specific to the forum. (ie return works normally on an email) Has anyone ever encountered this problem? JEK recommended changing to firefox, which I will do (if I figure out how), but it would surprise me if it fixed a problem that was specific to this site. Thoughts? Thanks so much. Eric.




*FIX:  Carriage Return doesn't work with Internet Explorer 10*

To fix this, while in your IE browser; go to "Tools", "Compatibility View Settings". You will see that "eaaforums.org" is already in the top input text box. Just click the "Add" button to add "eaaforums.org" to your list of compatibility websites and press the "Close" button. Close your browser and then go back into the forum and the carriage return button should now work.

----------


## JEK

Restart the computer.

----------


## Eric G

> Restart the computer.



tried several times on both. no success. my newest computer has always done this. older one just started. frustrating.

----------


## andynap

Try Go advanced

----------


## Eric G

> Try Go advanced



no go. thanks so much for trying to help me. I appreciate it.

----------


## JEK

Buy a Mac. Trust me.

----------


## Eric G

> Buy a Mac. Trust me.



may have to convert

----------


## andynap

> no go. thanks so much for trying to help me. I appreciate it.



That happens to me on AOL. I switch to Google Chrome- never a problem

----------


## JEK

Do you have an iPad or an iPhone? They work quite well on the Forum. If you have IE 10 that could be the real problem.

----------


## phil62

I agree with JEK. IE10 seems to be problematic on this and other sites. I switched all our computers to Chrome several years ago and never looked back. Very easy to do, and I bet it solves the problem.

Phil

----------


## Eric G

> Do you have an iPad or an iPhone? They work quite well on the Forum. If you have IE 10 that could be the real problem.



I do: just have a lot of pics  on the laptop we wanted to post. would just transfer them to my phone, but ironically, the insert pic fxn on the site is not working on my iphone!!!!!! time to give up and have a glass of wine.

----------


## andynap

Eric- download Google Chrome and use it for the forum. I use it for the forum- never a problem.

----------


## JEK

https://www.google.com/intl/en/chrom...&utm_medium=ha

----------


## Eric G

It
Worked!
You
Guys
Rock!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
Thank 
You!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## JEK

Chrome?

----------


## Eric G

> Chrome?



yes

----------


## JEK

Microsoft is the devil.

----------


## Eric G

> Microsoft is the devil.



agreed

----------


## andynap

> agreed



No- it's this site that is engineered for Apple products not Microsoft

----------


## JEK

It is engineered for a modern browser, not IE 10.

----------


## andynap

I don't have 10

----------


## JEK

> I don't have 10



Well apparently Eric did.



Join DateAug 2011Posts114

*Carriage Return doesn't work with Internet Explorer 10*For some reason, the "carriage return" button doesn't work on this forum for Internet Explorer 10, but does for Firefox. To fix this, while in your IE browser; go to "Tools", "Compatibility View Settings". You will see that "eaaforums.org" is already in the top input text box. Just click the "Add" button to add "eaaforums.org" to your list of compatibility websites and press the "Close" button. Close your browser and then go back into the forum and the carriage return button should now work.

*Smitty*
SmittysRV.com - My Van's RV-9A Project
RV Specific Search Engine
EAA Chapter 1246, McKinney, Texas 
FunPlacesToFly.com - Great Flying Destinations - Like us on Facebook
_Behind every great man, there is a woman, rolling her eyes..._


*Reply With Quote*04-18-2013, 07:32 AM#2
*Hal Bryan* 

*EAA Staff / Moderator*Join DateJul 2011LocationOshkosh, Wisconsin, United StatesPosts747

Thanks for this Smitty!

I read up on this a bit, and it's a known issue between the post editor and IE10. VBulletin is apparently working on a fix.

----------

